# Newbie in Pgh,PA



## gll (Aug 15, 2005)

I own a small lawn service company in the Pgh, PA area, Monroeville to be exact. I offer snow removal to some of my residential customers using snowblowers only. I'm thinking about starting plowing for residential and small commercial properties. I have many questions: 3/4 vs 1/2 ton trucks, plow size, what kind of salt spreader, and most important, what to charge? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, would you guys recommend being a sub for my first season? If so, anyone looking for subs?


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know about snow work, but I may have some small commercial maintenance i can send your way, starting end of October this year and all next year. Let me know if interested.


----------



## gll (Aug 15, 2005)

I might be interested if the work is in the Pittsburgh area. Let me know.


----------

